# TAKEDOWN MMA Amateur Open Tournament



## Stuart Tomlinson (Jul 26, 2010)

Check out this amazing promo video of our inaugral TAKEDOWN MMA 1 that took place Sunday 18th July in Manchester. Click (or paste)the link below to watch and expect to have your appetite wetted for TAKEDOWN MMA 2 on 7th November 2010. The UK's leading multi cage amateur tournament. For further info, visit evade martial arts page on facebook (the website www.takedownmma.co.uk is under construction). Fighters welcome from any gym


----------

